# BIOS Uhr <-> Software Uhr

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Nach diesem Schema habe ich die Uhr gestellt:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung#Zeitzone_und_Uhrzeit

Die Uhrzeit soll auch gleich in die HW geschrieben werden, da ich für das Aufwecken eine möglichst genaue Zeit brauche.

So. Nun ist es aber so, dass die SW Zeit 11 Uhr ist, die Zeit im Bios (nach dem Neustart) aber 9 Uhr.

Habe ich das Aufwecken auf 11:15 gestellt, dann dauert es nicht 15 min, sondern 2Std 15 min.

Anscheinend speichert er die GMT Zeit und nicht die MESZ. Denn da ist der Unterschied doch MESZ = GMT + 2 , oder irre ich mich?

Wie kann ich nun sagen, dass ich meine MESZ gespeichert bekomme?

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

In der /etc/conf.d/clock?

```
# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

----------

## Finswimmer

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

----------

## think4urs11

stell CLOCK auf local, ansonsten läuft deine BIOS-Uhr immer nach UTC.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wird die Uhr dann aber noch synchronisiert? Denn ich möchte eine möglichst genaue BIOS Uhr haben.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wird die Uhr dann aber noch synchronisiert? Denn ich möchte eine möglichst genaue BIOS Uhr haben.
> 
> Tobi

 

Ja, wird sie. UTC hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Damit bestimmst du nur, welche Zeit angezeigt werden soll.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mal eine andere Frage, wie ungenau ist deine Uhr denn so von alleine? Also aktuelle Boards haben recht anständige Uhren drauf.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wird die Uhr dann aber noch synchronisiert? Denn ich möchte eine möglichst genaue BIOS Uhr haben.

 

Natürlich, genauso gut oder schlecht wie bisher auch.

Es ändert sich lediglich der Offset zu UTC den die Uhr hat.

Wenn du im BIOS UTC fährst macht die Umrechnung in 'richtige' sprich lokale Zeit erst das Betriebssystem, wenn du im Bios lokale Zeit fährst entfällt die Umrechnung und dein PC hat auch 'in Hardware' gleich die lokal gültige Uhrzeit.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal eine andere Frage, wie ungenau ist deine Uhr denn so von alleine? Also aktuelle Boards haben recht anständige Uhren drauf.

 

Aktuelle vielleicht. Mein etwas älteres Teil (K7N2) rennt da schon gern mal etwas schneller als nötig. Pro Tag waren das ca. 5 Minuten. Aber dafür gibt's ja ntp und cron.

Und wegen UTC und Localtime:

Wenn du einen sauberen Rechner hast, d.h. nur Linux / andere *nixe drauf, dann wird empfohlen, die Zeit in UTC abzuspeichern. Im Dualbetrieb mit Windoof sollte man die Zeit als Localtime abspeichern, da sonst im Windows die Uhr falsch geht und bei Benutzung von ntp auch gleich die falsche Zeit ins Bios geschrieben wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir sind es so 3-4 sek am Tag, aber das addiert sich ja. Also wollte ich es gleich richtig machen.

Ich muss auf localtime setzen, da sonst nvram-wakeup zur falschen Zeit aufwacht.

Aber nun geht alles  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> stell CLOCK auf local, ansonsten läuft deine BIOS-Uhr immer nach UTC.

 

Falsch.

Die Timezone-Variable bzw. der Link hat schon seinen guten Grund. Dabei ganz normal UTC verwenden! LOCAL nur dann setzen, wenn Windows auf der Maschine im Dualboot installiert ist.

Im BIOS am besten UTC (kein CET/CEST, allein das rumgerechne...) verwenden, Link/Variable unter Linux korrekt setzen und dann die aktuelle oertliche Uhrzeit mitgeben. Den Rest, also wechsel zwischen CET/CEST schafft Linux alleine, es ist dabei auch selbststaendiger als Windows...

----------

## l3u

Richtig.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   stell CLOCK auf local, ansonsten läuft deine BIOS-Uhr immer nach UTC. 
> 
> Falsch.
> 
> Die Timezone-Variable bzw. der Link hat schon seinen guten Grund. Dabei ganz normal UTC verwenden! LOCAL nur dann setzen, wenn Windows auf der Maschine im Dualboot installiert ist.
> ...

 

Nö. Da macht dann nvram-wakeup Probleme.

Ich hatte es am Anfang so, dass im BIOS GMT/UTC ist. Daraufhin hat nvram dann immer falsch gerechnet. 10 uhr CEST aufwachen war dann für nvram auch 10 Uhr UTC, das hat er dann ins Bios geschrieben und ich hab mich gewundert, warum der Rechner erst um 12 CEST angeht...

Nun habe ich CLOCK auf local und es geht alles ohne Probleme.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Im BIOS am besten UTC (kein CET/CEST, allein das rumgerechne...) verwenden, Link/Variable unter Linux korrekt setzen und dann die aktuelle oertliche Uhrzeit mitgeben. Den Rest, also wechsel zwischen CET/CEST schafft Linux alleine, es ist dabei auch selbststaendiger als Windows...

 

Und genau das ist das Problem wenn die Zeit 'lokal richtig' sein soll ohne das das OS 'oben' ist, deswegen ist local eben in dem Fall nicht falsch.

----------

## Fauli

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte es am Anfang so, dass im BIOS GMT/UTC ist. Daraufhin hat nvram dann immer falsch gerechnet. 10 uhr CEST aufwachen war dann für nvram auch 10 Uhr UTC, das hat er dann ins Bios geschrieben

 

Dann liegt der Bug doch in nvram-wakeup, weil es die aktuelle Zeitzone nicht beachtet, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich hatte es am Anfang so, dass im BIOS GMT/UTC ist. Daraufhin hat nvram dann immer falsch gerechnet. 10 uhr CEST aufwachen war dann für nvram auch 10 Uhr UTC, das hat er dann ins Bios geschrieben 
> 
> Dann liegt der Bug doch in nvram-wakeup, weil es die aktuelle Zeitzone nicht beachtet, oder?

 

Davon gehe ich aus, oder ich habe eine Option übersehen.

Aber da ich in nvram nichts ändern konnte, habe ich die Bios Uhr umstellen müssen und nun gehts  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

